# silent generator recommendations?



## knollgardener1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thinking of wilding it next year. Need a good silent generator that can power my lights, the labtop and an electric kettle all at the same time. Have upsolutely no knowledge about generators and would appreciate any recommendations, tips and advice. My partner seems to think we need one that will not put out any spike (if that makes any sense to you).
Sarina.


----------



## PaulC (Jun 14, 2009)

It's my understanding there is no thing as a silent generator. Especially at night!


----------



## coventrycraig (Jun 14, 2009)

Them little honda suitcase ones are supposed to be good but very expensive.
Kipor do one similar - but a lot cheaper..

I dont know enough about them though, i'm sure someone will be along soon to let us known.

Craig


----------



## Telstar (Jun 14, 2009)

Invest in solar panels, a kettle for your cooker and then there is no need for a noisy and heavy piece of kit like a generator!

Jon


----------



## janeandbob (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi the best way to boil a kettle is on gas, you will need a big genny to run a kettle, your laptop run it staight on 12v not an inverter use something like this:

70W Multi-Voltage Universal Laptop Power Supply > Maplin 

I have a 85w Solar panel, and this weather great, if it was like this all the time I would be very happy and give credit for them,  but its not and they are a lot of money for something that only works sometimes.

I have had a Kipor Generator for over 2 years, and use it at the Rallies we go on, they are not silent  is the Honda I have not found one yet.

When we got ours they were £220, the only thing I have bought that has gone up in value, at the shows they are £345. 

These: on Ebay.   IG 1000 KIPOR SUITCASE DIGITAL GENERATOR SUPER SILENT on eBay, also, Generators, Industrial Tools, Business, Office Industrial (end time 18-Jun-09 22:00:00 BST)


Bob.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 14, 2009)

We lived for 7 months in 2007 with an old (mid 1990s) 12V to 240V inverter with 300W output. It ran the laptop on 240V as it would not fire up on the 12V plug (18V laptop battery I think), and a video camera recharger.

Nowadays we have a bigger inverter (2400W) as it runs an air conditioner for a few hours off the leisure batteries when needed (thats noisier than most generators!!). The inverter will run anything I can plug into it from a satphone to a laptop to power tools.

I'd do some research on a generator versus larger leisure batteries (not car batteries) and an inverter - inverters are now pretty cheap and pure sine wave ones are very common - maybe the only type now available (?). 

You dont want a square wave inverter or generator that outputs square wave to run transformers for laptops or other sensitive electronics.

There are plenty of past threads and discussions about sizing solar panels, batteries and generators for your needs.

The one thing I've noticed with (generators and) motorhomes is that not many people stay put in one place for very long if the motorhome is the only means of transport to shops, pub, etc. You end up packing up the genny each time you move, which becomes a serious pain in the derriere after a few weeks. The driving around also recharges the leisure batteries pretty quickly and negates the need for a genny.

You can mount the genny permanently into a vehicle locker, BUT it has to be done with all the risks associated with carbon monoxide getting inside the motorhome. I doubt that Honda or Kipor would approve that type of fitment - you'd need to ask. Diesel gennys seem to be common on larger motorhomes for that reason.

You have all the other hassles of carrying fuel for the genny, extra cables, and often hostility from anyone nearby as they always make a noise (even the silent ones) or produce a "hum" frequency that gets annoying if you are not the recipient of the 240V power (jealousy?).


----------



## bob690 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Knolly, Ive had a honda 1kw for 3 years now and its excellent, pure sine wave(for electronics) quietest genny on market today. Runs for hours on a tankful, it will boil my 1kw  1 litre kettle. I can also run my Remoska cooker on it,(seperately). If the oil is low in the sump it shuts down. Brilliant piece of kit, approx £700 quid but will last longer than you.....Bob


----------



## knollgardener1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for all that info. But we are looking to use a generator mainly for wilding holidays planned. Thinking of finding nice secluded places to stay in Wales or Scotland where we hopefully would be the only people for some distance. Could quite easily stay in one place for at least 4-5 days maybe, just chilling and enjoying the solitude, lol. And then it would not matter to use the generator, as we would hopefully not anoy anyone with it.
Or am I too optimistic?


----------



## bob690 (Jun 14, 2009)

hi again, no your not to optimistic, I use c.s,s a lot many without electricity, I set up and put my genny on charging batteries. I then go to any other campers/owner etc and ask if they mind me runnin the genny for a few hours during the day. If they ask how loud it is I tell them its on, they are usually impressed. If they do object and dont hear it, argument over!, and they are the size of a suitcase, and you can use it in winter.....Bob


----------



## knollgardener1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking into possible getting a small sized Kipor. Will be doing more info collecting and then might think about it by beginning next year.
Many thanks to all your brilliant input! Will take all into consideration before making decisions. Thanks to you all posting on here.
Greatful for your info,
Sarina.


----------



## knollgardener1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Currently looking at Honda EU10i and EU20i portable generators. Anyone had experiences with those? They look quite ineresting.
Sarina.


----------



## bob690 (Jun 14, 2009)

knollgardener1 said:


> Currently looking at Honda EU10i and EU20i portable generators. Anyone had experiences with those? They look quite ineresting.
> Sarina.


Sorry Sarina, those are the ones I,m talking about (mine EU10i)


----------



## janeandbob (Jun 15, 2009)

Roger said:


> We lived for 7 months in 2007 with an old (mid 1990s) 12V to 240V inverter with 300W output. It ran the laptop on 240V as it would not fire up on the 12V plug (18V laptop battery I think), and a video camera recharger.
> 
> Nowadays we have a bigger inverter (2400W) as it runs an air conditioner for a few hours off the leisure batteries when needed (thats noisier than most generators!!). The inverter will run anything I can plug into it from a satphone to a laptop to power tools.
> 
> ...



Hi, Maplins do more Multi-Voltage Universal Power Supply but this one does 18v.
It does not mater how many banks of batteries you have, they still need something to charge them. When you use a inverter you are taking 12v up to 240v and back down to 18v. If you use a Multi-Voltage Universal Power Supply it uses less power. we try not to have many things that are 240v and try to stick to 12v and where possible use Gas. Our latest thing is this: https://www.dreampot.com.au/  Its like a slow cooker without electric, works very well, and you just do it on gas then put it in it and put it back in the cupboard and it carries on cooking, then when you get it out at dinner time its cooked.  Bob .


----------



## Tony Lee (Jun 15, 2009)

> it runs an air conditioner for a few hours off the leisure batteries when needed



Yes, I can do that too but I have a 24V volt system, large area of solar panels,  close to half a tonne of batteries and a 300A alternator - not the sort of system that will fit it a normal motorhome. 

Much easier and more practical to boil the kettle on the gas stove.


----------



## Paula (Jun 24, 2009)

Newbie to all this. 2 questions here which hopefully might fit in this thread.  Might seem stupid to some but....

 What exactly IS an inverter?  

I need to work when away and have mobile dongle for net access which hopefully will work well.

How does inverter connect and to what ?


I was away at friends on Monday and Tuesday and it worked well on Monday but Tuesday dongle access on 3 was a nightmare and really really slow - so bad couldnt work, no idea why. Aiming to upload files on emails and couldnt.
Anyone else had this sort of problem.

Paula


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jun 24, 2009)

Paula said:


> Newbie to all this. 2 questions here which hopefully might fit in this thread.  Might seem stupid to some but....
> 
> What exactly IS an inverter?
> 
> ...



An inverter is connected to a battery and then converts the battery power to 240V. Batteries supply DC (direct current) and in most vehicles either 12V or in the case of trucks and buses often 24V. The inverter then changes the direct current to AC (alternating curent) which practically all 240V appliances use. Sine wave and square wave AC refers to how the alternating frequency is produced, sine wave looks like a smooth rolling wave and square wave has steps. Most sensitive electronics cant cope with the square wave as it produces a rapid "stop/start" type of wave that confuses most digital electronics.

Cant help with the 3 dongle, other than you need good mobile phone reception for any of the mobile devices to work.


----------



## Paula (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Roger for very clear reply.  

Will have to do a few searches now that I know what they are. Sounds like we should get one.
Anyone over here in UK got any idea of costs - ball park figure? for one suitable for laptop
And best places to look for good ones.  

Would I be right in thinking that things like laptops would drain the battery quite quickly.

Sorry for all these questions everyone.  Probably could find out for myself easily enough if I knew where to look.

Paula


----------



## Paula (Jun 25, 2009)

Sorry knollgardener1 - I seem to have hijacked the original post about generators.    Too hasty in putting my bit in.  

Maybe our 'man in charge' could/would move the invertor bit of this thread to another thread ?  Really sorry about that.

Paula


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Jun 28, 2009)

knollgardener1 said:


> Thanks for all that info. But we are looking to use a generator mainly for wilding holidays planned. Thinking of finding nice secluded places to stay in Wales or Scotland where we hopefully would be the only people for some distance. Could quite easily stay in one place for at least 4-5 days maybe, just chilling and enjoying the solitude, lol. And then it would not matter to use the generator, as we would hopefully not anoy anyone with it.
> Or am I too optimistic?




I run with a gas tank 85 litre and a Gasparini "Energy two" gas generator mounted under the van behind the rear axle.  This little unit runs very very quiet.  It auto senses the leisure battery voltage and switches on at 11.5v and off at 14.5v.  It supplies about 20A at 12v

I run a 1600w inverter from two 110Ah leisure batteries mounted in the old gas locker so have no problems using a 1kw kettle in places where gas cannot be used such as motorway service areas.

I wildcamp with it with no problems.


----------



## Admin (Jun 28, 2009)

knollgardener1 said:


> Currently looking at Honda EU10i and EU20i portable generators. Anyone had experiences with those? They look quite ineresting.
> Sarina.



I have had Honda Ex7, EU10i and EU20i and they are all really good. The ex7 was converted to run from a gas bottle giving it loads of run time.

Costco have the EU20i in cheaper than you will find it elsewhere (about £800) but the warranty is amazing.

In the daytime you wont really notice the honda generators running unless they are revved to the max under full load, but you can hear them of a night when it gets quiet.


----------



## fred ee (Jun 30, 2009)

As regards the 'noise nuisance' a genny makes (Honda EU2.0 in my case) I wouldn't worry too much.

I frequently read the objections on this and other forums but, wherever there are people, you will get noise. 

Typical annoying noises encountered are a) people arriving/departing sites very early or very late, waking eveyone up within earshot, noisy kids, barking dogs, 'loud' late night 'gatherings' held within awnings, road noise, train noise,etc., etc. 

Unfortunately, noise comes with the territory. I don't know why people get so steamed up about a little genny noise yet rarely, if ever, complain about any of the above!

A quiet genny, such as the Honda, makes very little noise unless pumping out its full potential. Whereas for recharging batteries or driving small appliances it virtually silent.

Used responsibly, i.e., during the daytime, say from 10:00 A.M. thru 3:00 P.M. and only when necessary, I see no reason why they can't be accepted as part of our modern-day camping lifestyle.


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Jun 30, 2009)

we were on a car park in southport at the weekend for 2 nites at the side of a dad and lad in 2 vans and they had a genny running all the time nearly but we didn't know until he pointed it out, but on the other hand i have moved because of the noise from gennys and could not understand why people need them running all the time ?but then again i think that a lot about people with MOTORhomes


----------



## l77 tuf (Jun 30, 2009)

that was us mate nice to find you again


----------



## lescombes (Jun 30, 2009)

I have one of those Kipor gennys.... good stuff...

Kipor manufacture gennys for Honda in China, the first Kipor units were an exact copy of the Honda units and Honda took action - well it was a little cheeky lol, they have now modified the case/colour and the choke, other than that all is as per Honda including the noise level....


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Jul 1, 2009)

Paula said:


> Thanks Roger for very clear reply.
> 
> Anyone over here in UK got any idea of costs - ball park figure? for one suitable for laptop
> And best places to look for good ones.
> ...




You're better offer using a 12V supply if possible for your laptop - an inverter is handy for recharging other electrical items - camcorder, cameras, satphones, etc. I find that the 240V power supplies recharge batteries faster than hooking them up to the 12V supply. Someone has posted a link for the UK supplier Maplins. 

Laptops are quite power hungry - best to look at yours, see what current it draws.

There has been plenty of prior posts about batteries - sizing, type, use, etc.


----------

